# Robert Gainer has passed away



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm surprised this hasn't been brought up here yet. Robert Gainer, Tartan34C on this board, passed away a few days ago. More info can be found here: Gainer

I met Robert briefly at the Sailnet get together at the Annapolis Boat Show this year and gave him a ride back to his hotel. What a unique individual with some wonderful viewpoints and great experiences to share.

Anyway, I thought I'd let everyone know.

Chris


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

I also met Robert briefly, found him to be a gentlemen. His post on sailnet will be missed.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

That is very sad... He was always a gentleman and very generous sharing his obviously wide and long experience.

My condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Damn...I was going to meet him this year...

My condolences to the family
Descansa em Paz amigo....


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

That is terrible news.
I remember asking Robert in a thread about building a dinghy, and he responded with sincerity and in detail.
Looks like he last posted her on 2/12 and last visited 2/16 which would have been just before he passed away.
The Sailnet community has lost one of its own.
This is a very sad day.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Very sad news indeed. I considered him as a gentleman and a scholar with very few rivals. He will be missed by me, and I'm sure everyone else here, for the depth of his boat-building and seamanship knowledge. 

Rest in Peace Robert.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Sad news. Robert was a vast archive of knowledge and experience in seemingly all things sailing related. I borrowed the text below from this website (http://www.geocities.com/Yosemite/Forest/2137/ssfree/ssfree.html), which I think shows his classy, understated style:

The website, devoted to SeaSprite sailboats, says:

"In 1974, Robert Gainer, then 21 years of age, sailed a 22' Sea Sprite from Wickford, Rhode Island to Falmouth, England in 60 days. Robert made his voyage solo and without the benefit of self steering gear."

In response to which Robert apparently submitted the following comment:

"Date: Mon, 4 Jun 2001 18:22:10 -0400:

"I thought that your page on the Sea Sprite was very nice. I grew up in East Greenwich R.I. and knew of the Sea Sprite built by American Boat Building Co. at Norton shipyard in Greenwich bay. I think that a strip planked plug was built in East Greenwich and the first mold was made from that. After the mold was made the plug was finished off as a boat and was sailed for many years. Sailstar got the molds from American Boat Building Co. My first Sea Sprite was built by Sailstar. Then Wickford Shipyard picked up the boat. C.E. Ryder got the molds from Wickford Shipyard. When my second Sea Sprite was built, for my first trans Atlantic trip the molds were sent to Ryder from Wickford Shipyard. All of the fiberglass work was done by Clark Ryder. Then the hull and deck were sent back to Wickford for the woodworking. I built the mast and rigging myself at Rig Right in East Greenwich. After my trip Clark Ryder made new molds and started making the Sea Sprites.

All the best;

Robert Gainer"

Robert, I wish you "all the best". You'll be missed here on SailNet.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Yes indeed...."all the best" ...was Robert's tag line and it symbolized his genuine desire to help others and wish them only good fortune. 
A full life and a kind and gentle man. RIP Robert.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

I had not heard Chris, thank you for posting. I really, really liked him. I emailed him several times. What a great sailor and gentleman. He will be missed.

- CD


----------



## PorFin (Sep 10, 2007)

JohnRPollard said:


> Robert, I wish you "all the best". You'll be missed here on SailNet.


JRP -- Well said, and "hear, hear!"

I've always been amazed by Roberts knowledge, and humbled by his giving and gentle nature. He will indeed be missed.

I hope that Robert's friends and family are aware of the tremendous respect many of us held for him, and that they can take comfort in knowing that he has positively impacted the lives of a great many people. We will indeed be all the poorer without his contributions.

Fair winds and following seas, Robert.


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

Mr. Gainer was a hoot. 
Quiet, sharing, very knowledgeable, and with the envied ability to call someone a dumbass without the other party knowing it.

You'll be missed Mr. Gainer.

"Don't waste time making the same old mistakes but instead make new ones and to *insure your place in history be sure the mistakes are big ones*."
Never listen to someone describe why your project will not work _*unless they can show you the broken pieces of their own version*_.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

"all the best" Robert.

For those that did not know, this book was about him. He told me he didn't really like the book because it was a glorified version of what happened.










Unfortunately the greedy sickos on amazon raised the price from 6 bucks to 20 bucks.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

This is sad news indeed. I'm glad I got the chance to meet him last year, he certainly lived up to his postings. I hope when I'm done, I'll know half as much as he did. Fair winds Robert.


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

Oh, man... this is awful...


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

Yes, a sad loss. I always enjoyed his posts, his willingness to share info. RIP.


----------



## snider (Jun 26, 2006)

*What a loss.*

Robert, I always read a post where I saw your reply no matter the subject. Fair winds.


----------



## Harvester (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm pretty new and haven't been around much, but I couldn't help going through his posts a bit and I am impressed: what a sound knowledge and, what's more important, he seemed to be allways looking forward for an opportunity to help others. 
I wish him the best in the new seas he must be sailing in.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

We used to correspond about how I made my wood models's sails...

He would deal with a model as with a big boat...


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

I am to new and obviously missed out knowing him...I will go find this book...Thanks...My condolences to his family..

Edit: As far as the price..Art always increases in value with the passing of its artist...I hope the good portion of it get where it belongs ...



bestfriend said:


> "all the best" Robert.
> 
> For those that did not know, this book was about him. He told me he didn't really like the book because it was a glorified version of what happened.
> 
> ...


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Very sad indeed, "All the best" Robert, RIP


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Rest in Peace Rob, you will be missed.
Robs favorite pic


----------



## timebandit (Sep 18, 2002)

He will be missed.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I did not know him personaly but appreciated his posts. Puts our petty stuff in perspective. Does anyone know how he died?


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Quietly and at home is all I know. Very nice and knowledgeable sailor. I remember not long ago when he finally posted the story of his escape/rescue from that hurricane. Fair winds...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I did not know Robert, but certainly knew of him--what a kind gentleman he seemed to be. The world dims with the passing of his light.

Rest in peace, Robert.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

I'm very sad to hear this. My sincere condolences to his family and friends. His name on a post would make me take a look at it because I could always count on learning something. Sorry I never had the chance to meet him.

John


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

I am both shocked and saddened to learn of his passing. I worked with Bob a bit last year helping supply some information need for his boat. I found him both an extreamly knowledgeable sailor and a true gentleman. He will be sorely missed by all that had the opportunity to cross paths with him.


----------



## AlpineSailor (Nov 3, 2006)

Robert was one of the guys that really makes sailnet the best fourm on the net.

I'm damm sorry to hear of his passing.

Fair winds to you Robert


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

Personally, until I started researching ...understood the impact.. 

Obviously he was impactful and yet under the covers... meaning he had no issue with promoting and not carrying his name his self because it was always his action that defined him... I wish more could be like him myself...

There are a few online here that carry that tradition without being named... some I have been lucky to be in contact with.. and it goes without saying - and I echo the sentiments of others..."May the fair sea you sailed in life be even more humbled in your presence on your new journey..." 

Fair winds ....


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I was just talking about him yesterday with a fellow I met outside Home Depot. That fellow mentioned that he had been declared dead twice, and even has a toe tag from one of the times. I mentioned that I knew a fellow that had read his own obituary in a magazine. I then got to thinking that I had not seen any posts for a while.

You will be missed Robert. Fair winds, and all the best.


----------



## ehmanta (Sep 12, 2006)

Farewell Robert,

"Crossing the Bar" 
by Lord Alfred Tennyson 


Sunset and evening star, 
And one clear call for me! 
And may there be no moaning of the bar, 
When I put out to sea, 

But such a tide as moving seems asleep, 
Too full for sound and foam, 
When that which drew from out the boundless deep 
Turns again home. 

Twilight and evening bell, 
And after that the dark! 
And may there be no sadness of farewell, 
When I embark; 

For tho’ from out our bourne of Time and Place 
The flood may bear me far, 
I hope to see my Pilot face to face 
When I have cross’d the bar


----------



## Bermudahigh (Nov 17, 2007)

his tag line pretty much says it all..."all the best"


----------



## merlin2375 (Jul 12, 2007)

Though I did not have the pleasure of knowing Robert, his contributions were extraordinary. My condolences to his family and wishing him fair winds.


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

I never met him but found him to be helpful, generous with his knowledge and gentlemanly on this board. He will be missed.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

I read this with distress: Mr. Gainer was a clear and concise writer, and even though his seamanship and experiences outstripped that of most of us here, he had a very patient and tolerant way of posting his opinions that showed respect and decency.

He will be missed.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Robert was a most genuine man. You'll not search far through the archives of sailnet without finding one of his posts gently chiding someone that yes, it can be done, I've done it. He didn't comment much on the GPS threads and such because he didn't own a GPS and wasn't real sure he was going to get one. You could always imagine a bit of an unseen twinkle in his eye as he concluded some of his posts, especially in the threads where it was a "given" that you needed a 40' boat and every electronic device known to man to cross an ocean safely.

He was slow to anger being very careful in these parts to make absolutely sure he had a reason to be angry, and then, he didn't stay angry for long. He was quixotic in his posting; he might not comment at all in a thread that one would presume he had an abiding interest in and yet he'd pop up in a learning to sail thread with the neatest idea or anecdote as well as an encouragement to keep learning. I think he wrote somewhere that none of us are born as seamen and that we all have to learn it anew. He was a great help in that quest for many.

He was an encourager of the young to pursue their ocean-crossing dreams. Many times he'd make a short post offering his view that they'd be best served by going small and going now. Like his advise, he went while young and instead of a life spent dreaming, he regaled us with a life lived.

We last corresponded at the holiday time and I'm glad that part of that correspondence was to tell him how much his posts here meant to me and others. I just somehow have a notion that God had some rigging issues, wanted someone who could make a proper splice with none of those fancy modern clamp things, and Robert decided he'd at least be willing to show him how until he got the hang of it himself. No doubt he had other plans himself, but he never seemed to let those plans stop him from taking the time with someone else who could benefit from his knowledge. RIP, Robert Ganier and, "all the best".


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Robert
'All the best' to you.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear about that. He was a relatively young bloke as well. Good to see he got in plenty of 'messing about in boats' while he was here. I do hope it went easy for him.

edit - "gentle soul who sought solutions rather than fret over problems, who enjoyed making easier the lives of those around him, and who believed in kindness always" Who could ask for a nicer obit ? Certainly not me.


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

This truely is a great loss.
For those that don't know his posts I think this one will give you some insight.
http://www.sailnet.com/forums/115289-post.html
Go in Peace Mr. Gainer


----------



## ReverendMike (Aug 1, 2006)

Rest in peace, "Tartan34C".

_Here he lies where he long'd to be; 
Home is the sailor, home from the sea, 
And the hunter home from the hill. 
_


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

You guys have said it all. he was a gentleman, a scholar, a font of knowledge. He expressed himself beautifully, advised without belittling. The world needs more like him. He will be missed.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Damn... I always like him... and was hoping to get a chance to meet him this year. Fair winds Robert Gainer.... on whatever seas you find yourself sailing on now.


----------



## Idiens (Jan 9, 2007)

How sad, goodbye Tartan...


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

The link to his obit in the first post says it all as do the many replies to this memorial thread. I too was hoping to stop in on him in Beacon alas. His posts here (and on other forums) showed a well mannered, quiet intelligence that few possess. On a different forum where the occasional flaming occurred he never rose to the bait any swab directed at him. He was too classy for that.
His contributions will be missed by all.


----------



## pigslo (Nov 22, 2004)

I noticed no recent posts and wondered where he might be. I always read his posts and many times thought how lucky we were to have such experience available. His measured responses were always appreciated and will be missed by me,
pigslo


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Will miss having such an experienced hand around. All the best, Robert.


----------



## Rockter (Sep 11, 2006)

I was always giving him a hard time about the Tartan brand.
Sail on Garnier.


----------



## Joesaila (May 19, 2007)

I'm sorry I didn't know him. Your post and the references to his own post have allowed me to learn a little about him. The one about going through the hurricane shows a man who could have excelled as an author too, that was great writing! Did he write any books? I'm glad his post can still be read.


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

This just came to my attention. I am saddened to hear of it. I recall taking particular note of "Tartan34C"s posts when I first came to Sailnet. Certainly Robert will be sorely missed by all who knew him and the Sailnet community.

Fair winds, Robert. Perhaps we'll meet on the other side, some day.

Jim


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for bumping this, somehow I missed it too. I, like Alex, was looking forward to meeting him in Portugal. I wondered why he canceled the trip and somehow suspect it was related.

He will be sorely missed.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

chuckles- I'm afraid you may have confused Robert and myself. He was "Tartan34C" as opposed to my "T34C". Beyond his excellent taste in boats, I'm afraid the similarities end there.I am happy to sail in his shadow and aspire to become a fraction of the mariner Robert was.


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

Being new to sailing I was struck by how patient Mr. Gainer was with new people like myself. I found him to be inspirational in that he seemed to be a very humble man, not at all boastful, and yet he had done all of these amazing things. His posts were informative, always well thought out, like he had been there and done that a thousand times before and was just giving you the short version of what had taken him a lifetime to master. His posts very often ended threads, there would be a lot of bickering back and forth and then WHAM, Mr. Gainer's post would quietly come in and settle the matter and you could sense that everyone was kind of nodding their head in agreement with whatever his conclusions were. One thing I never did see was anyone really argue with him. It reminds me of what they used to say about the basketball player Michael Jordon - the players on television were talking about how they had an "in game" where they all gave each other a hard time. They'd make a basket and kind of point at the other player and say "on you!" and laugh, and give each other a hard time, etc, talk trash on each other and generally try to one up each other. And then the reporter asked what Michael Jordon did when he dunked on somebody, or someone made a shot on him, and the other players all kind of looked at each other and said rather seriously ... well, nobody really talks trash on Michael Jordon, and they all nodded in agreement. As a newcomer that was my impression of Mr. Gainer, that he was a sailor's sailor, and that his opinion was much respected by people who had been around a while and knew who was who. I would also like to say that Mr. Gainer helped me in a number of posts to understand that the consensus wasn't always right. He encouraged me to take a chance and to try to get out on the water on a boat when there were some other people around preaching caution, and I will remember that about him. I never got to meet him. He was obviously a man of excellence who achieved amazing things through his own individual merit, and one of those people who had seen some higher order in things and was able to bring a natural understanding to everything he touched, a true artist. Condolences to his family for their loss. Fair winds.


----------

